# Belt Sqeal Noise???



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I have had my new motorhome for 2 weeks now and used it a lot, its awesome. I have managed to fit my reversing camera and repair my brake light with your help already!
I now have a more serious question 8O When driving in 3rd, 4th and 5th gear, at lowish revs if I put my foot to the floor I get a belt slipping noise? It only happens when the motor is under strain or torque and I have only noticed it in those gears though I dont spend much time in th others. If I lift my foot slightly the noise goes.
Is this just a belt of some discription slipping or something more serious? (please not!).
Its a Ducato 2.8JTD, any advice or help would be great.

Thanks Again,

Rams.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi rams

I would agree with your guess of the belt slipping,we had a Kontiki which made a terrible squeal....We got the Alternator belt changed for a £5 solved the problem.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rams! 

I'd go for the slipping belt. When were the belts last changed? I will always change all belts together. However, I have seen our mechanic friend spray the belts with something like WD40 and that stopped the squeal. 

The other answer is to slacken the bolts on the alternator, then tighten the fan belt and re-tighten the bolts. 

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Agree, it sounds like the alternator drive belt. Best option is to replace it as when its squeels it being worn and you dont want it to snap when your just about to go away

Cheap to replace, just make sure that its tensioned correctly as too slack it will squeel under load, to tight and it may damage the alternator.

Best way to test it is to put load on it (light etc) and get it to squeel . WD40 spray will stop it.

Andy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Turbo bearings 8O if it was belt slip you would get it on start up not when going along, and dont spray it with wd40 unless you want it to slip forever and not know it

Loddy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

An interesting variance of opinion! Isn't life wonderful!? 8)


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> An interesting variance of opinion! Isn't life wonderful!? 8)


Mechanic for 40 years so I know a little 8O

Loddy


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

loddy said:


> Turbo bearings 8O if it was belt slip you would get it on start up not when going along, and dont spray it with wd40 unless you want it to slip forever and not know it
> 
> Loddy


I dont want to sound in denial of a bigger problem but when I bought the van I noticed on startup it had a squeal and he said that goes away and is probably just a belt. As with all second hand motors I accepted this but must admit not notcied since though I have to say Im in the motor rather than looking in the bonnet, I have checked since once bit not noticed, Im going out to check again.
If it was to be bearings, how bad is that?

Thanks

Rams.

p.s. oh yeah where is the alternator belt? Theres a belt on the left handside looking in (v belt) quite thick, is that it?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

> Mechanic for 40 years so I know a little


... and I had _*PROPER *_ Meccano!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> > Mechanic for 40 years so I know a little
> 
> 
> ... and I had _*PROPER *_ Meccano!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


I used to love my meccano 

Rams
You need to get it looked at, if it was the Turbo bearings and lets hope it's not I think you can get manufactured units, but you'll need deep pockets


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Rams

The belt is the one on the left...........I'm not a mechanic, but for the sake of £5/6 quid try the belt *First*.

Especially as it squeals on start up as well.

Good luck.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We have a belt squeal on our Peugeot 2.8HDI 02 reg Autostratus which worried me.

Last time it went in for service it was investigated by the garage who told us not to worry as they had found it to be the cab aircon which was fitted a few years ago.


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks all, 
In a blind panic after Loddys bearings comments I decided to spray the alternator belt (cheapest option!). The squeel is there on tickover but no where near as bad. After a spray of good old WD the noise went (phewwwwwwwwwwwwwww). I know its not a fix but at least its identified the problem. I have had some very bad luck of late on the motor and garage front so really didnt need anymore especially since we are loving hte van so much.

I will get the belts both Cam and alternator change asap.
Thanks all again,

Rams.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Ramsey007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have had my new motorhome for 2 weeks now and used it a lot, its awesome. I have managed to fit my reversing camera and repair my brake light with your help already!
> I now have a more serious question 8O When driving in 3rd, 4th and 5th gear, at lowish revs if I put my foot to the floor I get a belt slipping noise? It only happens when the motor is under strain or torque and I have only noticed it in those gears though I dont spend much time in th others. If I lift my foot slightly the noise goes.
> ...


Rams from this post it is not the belt, when putting ones foot down it doe's not put strain on the belt, when putting ones foot down doe's spin up the turbo and lifting your foot slows down the turbo.
Very difficult to diagnose any problems by mail, by the way what was wrong with your high level brake light????
Loddy


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

but after putting WD it seems to have gone? Maybe and hopefully my description was incorrect though the noise does get louder when foot is to the floor, Im going out in it now and will see if WD has completely resolved if not I will start worrying


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As already suggested replace the belt anyway for elimination purposes. Not a lot of point tightening a belt which has been slipping for a while, they become polished and shiny on the friction surfaces and are prone to slipping again, Alan.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Squeaky belt*

....I have used "Belt dressing" spray for years on all my vehicles, no probs. I will post the name next time I go into the garage.

curlyboy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

The Drag boys use Coke It makes the belts sticky

Loddy 8O


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

well Im back and the WD has made a 70 percent improvement though Im still hearing something?

OK I will try and give more detail:
Now I cant hear anything in 1,2, or 3rd even at high torque or revs. In fourth I can hear something but now feeling like im going mad and listening for things and getting paranoid.
The noise is similar to a belt slipping though Loddy has put doubt in my mind, maybe I had both, slipping belt and something else?
Does the alternator spin faster when you drive faster or is it always the same speed from startup?

I have a boy with a very rare syndrome and the Dr once said to me sometimes its not worth looking at/for everything as you may find things you need not know about. I sort of get the comment and need to stop looking around the Van as detailed as I am, it was a lot of money and I need to continue to enjoy it instead of worry about it.
I will book her in to get all belts changed and a service for piece of mind and get them to check the noise at the same. I will then enjoy in ignorance LOL.

Another question, can big van servcing places service motorhomes? May be an obvious answer but there are few motorhome servicing places in Cornwall and time is a luxury at the mo.

Thanks All

Rams.

p.s. oh yeah loddy, the brake light was disconnected and no feed to the wires. I fed some new ones to it and it sort of works, needs all the contacts cleaning now as when I brake it goes all close encounters on me LOL.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Ramsey
Whereabouts in Cornwall are you. I can suggest a couple or three places that will service motorhome base vehicles and somewhere else that will do habitation servicing.
Dave


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Dave,

Im between Launceston and Bude, i would be great to get a recommended place.

Cheers

Rams


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

I,ve got the same problem, 2.3 Fiat, Belts have been check and the Garage have said its the Turbo and unless we want to spend a good couple of hundred then just live with it. 
But now I have a noise that sounds like a wheel bearing on turning left.

Is there a way of fixing the turbo at home with basic tools?


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Rams, Sorry but you are a bit far north for me. I,m at Newquay.
I have had servicing/MOT carried out Nr St Austell and Truro. Bit far for you I guess. I also understand that Chelston Motorhomes will do any vehicle but they are even further. Depends if you want a day out. What sort of M/Home do you have .
Regards, Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ramsey
Belt dress is the cheap answer if it is not turbo bearings.

I only sell the stuff in spring and autumn when the atmosphere is damp.

PM your name and address and I will send you a can FOC.

WD 40 says that it frees stiff joints.

Try it on your knees and elbows :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The wd should not be used, it will make the Slip slippier and create less noise.


Dave p


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Dave,

St Austell would be great, only about 45mins away, can you let me know the name of the garage please? Thanks,

Dave P, thankyou very much, what a great gesture and top forum!


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

As far as i know, a lot of these belts are under permanent tension, and not able to be 'adjusted' either way. Our van also had a quiet 'squeal' on tick over - disappearing the minute the revs were raised by anything at all.fter a while, the squeal then started to appear as a constant pitch, irrespective of how much gas you gave the engine. My diesel mech. told me of this 'belt spray', but said the old WD did the same job - and it has. Gave it good squirt all over, and its shut it up for good. The belt, by the way, is only 6 months old.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'm surprised by two things on this thread! My personal opinions are; there is no chance the turbo bearings are making a noise, turbos spin in the 100's of thousand RPM's and utilise plain bearings and a copious supply of oil to survive, I don't think you'd hear a noise from one for very long before it stopped working (terminally) and there would be a great deal of white oil smoke from the exhaust. WD40 will stop a belt from screeching because it lubricates it, definitely not what is required for a power transmission belt. To answer some of the questions aked; the alternator is not at a fixed RPM and it's speed rises in direct relation to engine RPM, it's not possible to "fix" a turbo at home (unless you have specialised equipment and the knowledge to use it in your garage) if you must spray your belts with anything belt dressing is the product to use although you will need to re apply periodically.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Rams, Don,t want to take this thread off topic but since you are the OP I guess It don,t matter too much
The garage I have used is at St Dennis just outside St Austell. Its called Penwyn garage and its about a couple of miles offf teh A30 if you go that way. Website says they can service/MOT any motorhome up to 25 feet. My current M.home is 27Ft so I will have to check with them now www.penwyn.co.uk 
Dave

Further to the above, Rams, I see you have a Fiat base vehicle, Vospers just of the A30 at Victoria is a Fiat commercial garage and I know some people have had theirs serviced there.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

DTP, ref your comment about WD40 for your joints like knees and elbows, I have heard that people have actually done this and had relief. Don,t know whether they were serious or not
Dave


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

A quick shake of talcum powder will stop belt sqeal immediately although only temporarily.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Chudders, 
the company that manufacture wd 40 make all my aerosols and have done for the last 25 years..James Brigg s of Oldham
If people are daft enough to spray WD40 on their skin they are daft.
the main ingrediant is parafin which will dry the skin and may cause dermatitis.

Bull manure often baffles brains or is it physcological?

dave p


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> I'm surprised by two things on this thread! My personal opinions are; there is no chance the turbo bearings are making a noise, turbos spin in the 100's of thousand RPM's and utilise plain bearings and a copious supply of oil to survive, I don't think you'd hear a noise from one for very long before it stopped working (terminally) and there would be a great deal of white oil smoke from the exhaust. WD40 will stop a belt from screeching because it lubricates it, definitely not what is required for a power transmission belt. To answer some of the questions aked; the alternator is not at a fixed RPM and it's speed rises in direct relation to engine RPM, it's not possible to "fix" a turbo at home (unless you have specialised equipment and the knowledge to use it in your garage) if you must spray your belts with anything belt dressing is the product to use although you will need to re apply periodically.


Yes you are correct, but as the bearings become worn the blades touch the housing and that makes the noise, that's only my opinion of course and we will never find out because no one ever gives feedback

Loddy


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Bull manure often baffles brains or is it physcological?
> 
> dave p


WD40 also stops electrical circuit leakage, so spraying on your head may give clearer thought?

Just regarding "fixing " a turbo, dismantling may be beyond most on their driveway, but does anyone do exchange units? Taking the whole thing out and replacing may be an option? Only guessing here


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Loddy, agree with that , although they normally self destruct very quickly.
Grizzlyj, yes recon units are available (around £500 ish) and not very difficult to fit, although most will find it tight work with normal DIY toolkit.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Bull manure often baffles brains or is it physcological?
> ...


I do not like to spray anything on my head other than sun lotion.
Head full of cr4p so nothing would make for clearer thought :lol: :lol:

dave p


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Ramsey
> Belt dress is the cheap answer if it is not turbo bearings.
> 
> I only sell the stuff in spring and autumn when the atmosphere is damp.
> ...


Hi Dave,

I have been away and got back to my tin of good stuff! Thanks a lot mate, let me know if your ever down the west country as I owe you a beer or 3!
IT has certainly quietened it down so I pretty sure its the belt at fault but it hasnt gone totally. Just ringing round to get quotes for a quote for cambelt, alternator belt and service (gulp), needs must!

Your a very very very nice man in the words of hte old AA ad, thank you very much Dave!

Rams.


----------

